
What is the Coolest piece of code you have ever seen? - ossama_hj
https://codl.dev
======
ksaj
Fun idea. The Full Cycle entry definitely tickles my fancy. This could easily
become part of my regular reading.

------
ossama_hj
I launched the app yesterday, so the content is a bit limited...

